# Are my UK grades good enough for a Pakistan med school?



## gorapakora (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi im a UK student with dual-nationality. I got an offer from a UK medical school with an offer of AAA (which is the standard offer for UK med-schools). Unfortunately I was ill with viral gasstroenteritis during my exam week so I fear I may have missed my offer. I think I might end up with AAB and unfortunatlythe med shcools don't really give much consideration for illness. 
So ive been thinking of alternatives incase I miss my offer. Ive started to consider a europeon or pakistan option.
I really don't know much about the process of applying to a pakistani university. Im thiking of applying to NUST. Im under the impression that they convert your grades into a pakisstani equivelent. I was just wondering if my grades are good enough. these are my grades:
10 A*s at gcse in chemistry,Physics,biology,french,maths,englishlanguage,englishliterature,bussiness studies,ICT,history
and my A-level results day is on the 16th og august but im predicting AAB in biology,physcis and chemisstry.

now would these grades be suffficient? plus when they convert them do they look at my overall pointss or just the letter grade because the B would just be a few points under an A. Also if these grades were not good enough would it be okay if I resit a module to raise the B into an A?

and lastly is it too late to apply for the september 2012 entry? would i have to do the SAT exam for NUST. and if so how does the SAT compare in difficulty with the A-Level. how should i prepare for it, what resources are available nd when must it be sat?

Any adviceor guidence would be most appreciated


----------

